# SpellCheck Disabled in Outlook Express - Why?



## cjmcmurry (Oct 24, 2004)

A friend received a Dell desktop PC for Christmas. When she creates a new email in Outlook Express, the SpellCheck icon on the Toolbar is greyed out, and she cannot spellcheck the email. I have checked all of the Options and cannot find any reason why. This is Windows XP SP2, OE 6.

I have searched various sites looking for a solution to this, with no luck. And I have never seen this on any Windows system I have worked with. Does anybody have any suggestions on where to look to fix this? Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## DOTCOM (Jan 18, 2005)

Launch Outlook Express and navigate to Tools | Options | Spelling tab. Ensure there is a checkmark next to the Always Check Spelling Before Sending option. Once you have typed up your email and click on send the spellchecker will cut in. if not:

Repair SpellCheck in XP Outlook Express
Open Windows Explorer and navigate to C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Proof 
Delete the CSAPI3T1.DLL file if it is present. If it's missing just proceed to the next step. 
Insert the Windows XP CD and close the window that opens if AutoRun is enabled. 
Click Start | Run and in the Open: box type msconfig and click OK 

Click the Expand File... button to open the Expand One File from Installation Source window. 

Make the following entries in the Expand One File from Installation Source window. 

File to Restore: Enter CSAPI3T1.DLL
[Note: This entry must be hand typed rather than using the Browse File... button] 

Restore From: Enter G:\i386\CSAPI3T1.DL_ (Change the G in G:\ to the letter of your CD Drive)
[Note: This entry must be hand typed rather than using the Browse From... button] 

Save File In: Enter C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Proof
[Note: This entry can be made by using the Browse To... button] 

Click the Expand button. There will be no outward indication that the procedure was successful. The Expand One File from Installation Source window will close and you'll be returned to the System Configuration Utility window. Click OK to close System Configuration Utility. 

If you prefer not to expand the file from your own XP CD or can't get the procedure to work properly;
Download Expanded CSAPI3T1.DLL File 
directly into C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Proof

Open Windows Explorer and again navigate to C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Proof 

Find the file that was expanded, CSAPI3T1.DL_ , and rename it to CSAPI3T1.DLL 

Reboot the system and check OE for proper spell checking functions. 

HOPE THIS HELPS

DOTCOM


----------



## cjmcmurry (Oct 24, 2004)

DOTCOM, thanks for the detailed reply! I will try your procedure.


----------

